# what bars are on yours?



## User (10 Jun 2011)




----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2011)

3T 4GX bars, because they came as part of the deal! lol


----------



## colinr (10 Jun 2011)

Cinelli Lola. But they're bulls, not drops.


New Pompino one will have some FSA ergo ones, because they were cheap and have the nice flattened profile on the straight.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 Jun 2011)

I'm using Charge Bowl drop bars...because I love the look and feel of them.


----------



## Bicycle (10 Jun 2011)

Inverted 90s alloy drops that I hacksawed into bullhorns.

No measuring or mathematics, I just found a good place and went for it... then tried to match in at the other end. I think the two ends are pretty even.

I got some cheapo T/T bar-end brake levers and malleted them into the ends of the bullhorns, then added very beautiful (?) Cinelli 'tricolore' bar tape.

The frame is in an early-90s Claud Butler metallic violet, so the overall aesthetic effect is.... ghastly.

But I love it.

The bizarre thing for me has been finding an angle of dangle for the bullhorns that makes every part of the bars comfortable and usable....

I think I'm getting there, but slowly.


----------



## brockers (10 Jun 2011)

[QUOTE 1424458"]
My pompino currently has on-one midge bars. I haven't ridden it much yet so haven't given them a chance, but I don't think I'm keen so far. [/quote]

I was going to order some Midge bars because I like the way they look like the bars you see in pictures of track legends from the turn of 19/20th century. Now I'm not so sure. Why aren't you keen? The charge bowls look pretty similar.

I use Cinelli 65s for summer (when I don't use my fixed for serious riding - just like the look of the Cinellis), and extremely comfortable chopped and flopped homemade bullhorns for winter.

I'd use drops all year round but seeing as there's no hoods to ride on as I just have one cross lever, my hands find a natural position with the bullhorns. Didn't somebody once come out with some 'honking horns'*, i.e., brake hoods without the levers for fixie handlebars, that you could grip when going uphill?

* Edit: I've found some ! Good ol' Dia Compe.


----------



## Ibbots (10 Jun 2011)

Cut down Profile Airwing - gives me perfect riding position with brake always at fingertips. Also comfortable and plenty of leverage when climbing out of the saddle.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jun 2011)

I'm using some bull horns my mate gave me. I couldn't get on with the standard track bars on my Langster Steel.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jun 2011)

my ss's have on-one mary (atb) and bullhorns (road)

my pompetamine has midges.


----------



## D4VOW (11 Jun 2011)

I'm using Pro Vibe 7s round drops on mine.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jun 2011)

Ritchey Comp on Ritchey Pro stem


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2011)

I chose their courier bars when I brought my Person a few years ago, like a drop bar thats been chopped and flopped.


----------



## 3narf (13 Jun 2011)

I have a very narrow-cut flat bar wth X-lite bar ends. Normal position is on the bar ends towards the clamps. Super comfy and great for climbing.

Only downside is I have to shift my hands to brake...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Jun 2011)

i didn't like the drops that i got from on-one. i had some old mtb bars and ergons grips with integrated bar ends. i chopped the bars down to 430mm and stuck on the ergons. perfect for long commutes and i like having bar ends to get up the bloody big hills where i live.


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2011)

Traditional steel North Road bars on my Carlton. I think they come from a 1950s Triumph sports bike. The only real reason is that the frame came without bars and I had these lying around and I put them on as a temporary measure. That was about three years ago.


----------



## jayonabike (13 Jun 2011)

NOS 3T 80's road bars on my Langster steel, they go really well with the retro styled frame.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (17 Jun 2011)

On both of mine they've got chop 'n' flipped drops. (bullhorns)

Penny pinching, no more, no less.


----------



## brockers (17 Jun 2011)

Mr Phoebus said:


> On both of mine they've got chop 'n' flipped drops. (bullhorns)



Chopped 'n' flopped _or_ clipped 'n' flipped.

Now write it out one hundred times!!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (18 Jun 2011)

brockers said:


> Chopped 'n' flopped _or_ clipped 'n' flipped.
> 
> Now write it out one hundred times!!


A hundred times. 





I 've got better things to do like ride my bike.


----------



## PpPete (18 Jun 2011)

Charge Slice (Bullhorns) on my fixed.

Randonneur drop bars (old style touring design) on everything else.


----------



## Manonabike (18 Jun 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> I'm using Charge Bowl drop bars...because I love the look and feel of them.



Mmmmm I quite like to the look of those..... if you don't mind me asking, how wide and how deep are they?


----------



## Hover Fly (18 Jun 2011)

Cinelli 65 the old Criterium gently curved shallow trackish shape. I wish Nitto or someone would start making copies, they are getting old and anyone with old stock charges silly prices.


----------



## brockers (18 Jun 2011)

I'm assuming that a lot of us are using old steel frames with non a-headsets, so short of starting a new thread, *what's the lightest quill/a-headset adapter out there?*

Seeing as I'm now looking at a choice of using four types of bars (home-made bullhorns, Cinelli 65s, User's old Midge bars, and the ITM 225s from my sometime race bike which I'm replacing with compacts), I want to use a-head stems for fast hassle-free swapping.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (19 Jun 2011)

Manonabike said:


> Mmmmm I quite like to the look of those..... if you don't mind me asking, how wide and how deep are they?




Apparently they are 450mm wide. I'm not sure how to measure depth accurately, but with a rough measurement it looks like the centre of the lowest part of the drop is about 12-15cm lower than the highest part of the bar. This bar has quite narrow curved shoulders compared to road bars. I have a bmx style brake lever but have read that road levers can be fitted comfortably.


----------



## Manonabike (20 Jun 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Apparently they are 450mm wide. I'm not sure how to measure depth accurately, but with a rough measurement it looks like the centre of the lowest part of the drop is about 12-15cm lower than the highest part of the bar. This bar has quite narrow curved shoulders compared to road bars. I have a bmx style brake lever but have read that road levers can be fitted comfortably.





Thanks ever so much for that.


----------



## 3narf (20 Jun 2011)

Those look smart, but they must be limited in terms of hand positions on the road...

I mean, you can't ride on the bends or the tops, can you?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (20 Jun 2011)

3narf said:


> Those look smart, but they must be limited in terms of hand positions on the road...
> 
> I mean, you can't ride on the bends or the tops, can you?



I do. It takes a little micro adjusting to get the angle right for comfy use of the drops and tops, but it's doable. I mostly (90%) rid on the tops or the top part of the drop (where road brakes would be), and use the drops for nasty climbs or for a bit of speed on open road.

I may be using the wrong words to describe how I use the bars.

Interestingly (to me anyways), if you google for images of Charge Bowl, my bike comes up in the search results about 1/4 of the way down the first page!


----------



## gaz (20 Jun 2011)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Interestingly (to me anyways), if you google for images of Charge Bowl, my bike comes up in the search results about 1/4 of the way down the first page!



What this?


----------



## Ibbots (20 Jun 2011)

gaz said:


> What this?


...a waste of about £400?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (20 Jun 2011)

gaz said:


> What this?



No. No. and No.


----------



## Hover Fly (21 Jun 2011)

Those Charge bowls look a lot like the Pellisier my father had from the '50s. Very comfortable as I remember them, but the fashion then was to have them a bit higher so you were on the drops more.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (21 Jun 2011)

I searched for Pellisier, and came across this site, which has some very pleasing pics of vintage and modern bikes.

http://www.flickr.co...orites/?view=lg


----------



## AlexStevens (25 Jul 2011)

ITM's are going onto my singlespeedbuild : http://buildingabicycle.tumblr.com/


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jul 2011)

Cinelli Palm XL - By far the nicest bars Ive tried (have used Cannondale, Profile, Fuji, 3T) and not particularly expensive either.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jul 2011)

new charge spit risers, with lovely brooks leather tape double thickness, looks great (although colinj did say they look like some nasty sex toy..lol)


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> new charge spit risers, with lovely brooks leather tape double thickness, looks great (*although colinj did say they look like some nasty sex toy*..lol)


Show them a picture and see if our fellow CycleChatters agree!


----------

